# 1/4 mile times on stock turbos



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a new target to try and achieve before I sell up and move on from the Skyline world. What I'd like to find though is the best 1/4 mile time on stock turbos. Remapping and everything else is fine, doesn't matter if R32, R33 or R34, I just need a challenge to make the season interesting if I can 


Nice one


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

12.5 was my best (only tried on one occaision)

R32 GTR running standard turbos and about 0.9bar


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

cliff for some reason i thought you was the quickest on stock turbos. I was going to say you but then realised you started the thread. 


That is without running NOS etc.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice one Adam  Not bad at all for a single outing, took me ages to get down to that time 
I forgot the most important thing in my opening post though, which is that I'm running a PB of 11.76. 
I've not found anyone running quicker yet, there must be someone that's beat it?!!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> cliff for some reason i thought you was the quickest on stock turbos. I was going to say you but then realised you started the thread.
> 
> 
> That is without running NOS etc.


I don't run NOS, but I'd accept times using NOS, I'd love to see what those times might be


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

when did you get down to 11.7? I remember watching you trying hard to get an 11 at stratford and i think you managed a 11.95 or simular (your first 11 run) i think.

Anyway a 11.7 is amazing on stock turbos. What is your power and BHP now? 

As for nos, i knocked 1 second off my time running 75hp of nos if i remember correct.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> when did you get down to 11.7? I remember watching you trying hard to get an 11 at stratford and i think you managed a 11.95 or simular (your first 11 run) i think.
> 
> Anyway a 11.7 is amazing on stock turbos. What is your power and BHP now?


I got down to an 11.97 at Shakespeare last June, my 1st 11 second run, just sneaked in through the back door :chuckle: And then I went to Santa pod on the 17th of September for a "Beat the heat" promotion day with the Fueltopia site, ran a few 11.9s, a couple of 11.8s and then on my final run I found an 11.76 @ 116mph  

This is one of my 11.8 runs........

33 vs 33 - Fueltopia

The event above where I found that 11.7, was my first time out on R888s, which were just superb and I found I could run 1.6 0-60fts all day, which I'd never even seen before.

My car was re-mapped and dyno'd at Abbey in July, running 360bhp/314 torque, at the hubs.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i think i need some r888's. I ran the same day as you when you got that first 11 and i think i run a 12.2. (only did 2 runs). I was running more power than you but to be fair i did have a turbo failer! LOL (or so i thought) Turned out to be the breather pipe on the Nismo catch tank was plumbed the wrong way and it sucked oil out the rockers and through the turbo and was causing the turbo to stall) 


I really struggle for grip. Spin up in 2nd+ 3rd on both runs. I have bridgestones by the way. 

I think my old turbos was standard but its a Nismo built car so i wouldn't be certain about that. My car was set up by nismo to run a bit over 1.2 bar. 


What boost you running? Also you stripped your interior out did you not? any idea of weight?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> I really struggle for grip. Spin up in 2nd+ 3rd on both runs. I have bridgestones by the way.
> 
> I think my old turbos was standard but its a Nismo built car so i wouldn't be certain about that. My car was set up by nismo to run a bit over 1.2 bar.
> 
> ...


I was running Falken 452's when I ran the 11.97 at Shakey, which I quite liked, but these R888s are a different league when they're warm 

I'm peaking at 1.1 bar and holding 1. I've still not added some timing into the Power FC that Mark at Abbey says I can do on the strip, too scared to!!! :chairshot 

My car was stripped for my runs last year, no rear seats, no door cards, no stereo or speakers, no boot trim, no spare wheel, no jack or tools, aircon removed, rear wiper gone too, although it's sat in the garage in full trim right now since Jamie Madden used it for his wedding.

We should have a run this season Matt, I'm sure you'll eventually beat my time with your spec


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

some fantastic times there! Amazed what you can do with so little:bowdown1:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

git-r said:


> some fantastic times there! Amazed what you can do with so little:bowdown1:


Thanks  I wonder if other people have maybe moved on after a couple of runs in standard turbo form and found alot more power, not sat at stage 1 like myself and pushed it's limits due to the un-affordability of 500+ bhp


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Cliff J said:


> We should have a run this season Matt, I'm sure you'll eventually beat my time with your spec


I bloody hope so! I have invested some major money over christmas and im hoping for a high 10! LOL

however im not running stock turbos any more so i wont be beating you on the stock turbo challenge. I take my hat off to you for that 11.7! 

Going to invest into some r888's next and i will see you at shaky in a few months time.

Good luck with your next challenge/time on them stock turbos :bowdown1:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> I bloody hope so! I have invested some major money over christmas and im hoping for a high 10! LOL
> 
> however im not running stock turbos any more so i wont be beating you on the stock turbo challenge. I take my hat off to you for that 11.7!
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt, good luck with that 10, go and steal my dream why don't you?! 
See you at Shakey, looking forward to handing you my arse on a plate :chuckle:


----------



## Infomotive (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128463-stock-r32-gtr-does-11-7s-pump-gas.html
Jason.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Infomotive said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128463-stock-r32-gtr-does-11-7s-pump-gas.html
> Jason.


LOL @ that thread  I even got a mention on there too :chuckle:

11.7 what though? I might have already beaten it at 11.76?!


----------



## Infomotive (Oct 22, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> LOL @ that thread  I even got a mention on there too :chuckle:
> 
> 11.7 what though? I might have already beaten it at 11.76?!


Will find out, cant remember. Bear in mind that was with circuit setup and 1.8 60s, has done 1.5s with road suspension so mid low 11s feasible. Be a realistic target to aim for.
Jason.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice one Jason, but 1.5s!!!! Oh my!!  That's pretty quick for that state of tune isn't it!!?
I'm also slightly burdened by the fact I have a lardy R33, plus running 18" alloys as well, mixed with coilovers, which Rob at R.I.Ps said I should swap for standard suspension, which will never happen as I'm just not that serious about it all  The cars been phenominal as it is but I feel I can drag a little more out of it possibly.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Cliff. Firstly dont sell it! Youve got a nice GTR. 
Whats up with people selling their GTRs ?
Secondly, I know somebody who run an 11,69 on stock engine at the Pod. Although I dont want to be made a liar, so I willl PM, or phone him tomorrow to make sure the turbos were stock at 
the time of that run. Il repost tomorrow...


----------



## Infomotive (Oct 22, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> Nice one Jason, but 1.5s!!!! Oh my!!  That's pretty quick for that state of tune isn't it!!?
> I'm also slightly burdened by the fact I have a lardy R33, plus running 18" alloys as well, mixed with coilovers, which Rob at R.I.Ps said I should swap for standard suspension, which will never happen as I'm just not that serious about it all  The cars been phenominal as it is but I feel I can drag a little more out of it possibly.


11.74 @ 194k. 60 foot comes down to weight transfer more than anything else but those 18s wont help and as rob said throw same stock suspension in, although your 60s are already pretty good. Good luck with it.
Jason.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Jimbostir said:


> Cliff. Firstly dont sell it! Youve got a nice GTR.
> Whats up with people selling their GTRs ?
> Secondly, I know somebody who run an 11,69 on stock engine at the Pod. Although I dont want to be made a liar, so I willl PM, or phone him tomorrow to make sure the turbos were stock at
> the time of that run. Il repost tomorrow...


I feel like it's time to move on now, although a target would keep my interest up definitely  I think the problem is partly being stuck at stage 1 with no chance of upping the power in the forseeable future, it's like the end of the road :nervous:

I'm *very* interested to know if that 11.69 was on stock turbos, that sounds like the sort of target I could sensibly chase, and dropping into the 11.6s would be an immense achievement for me  I'm not saying I could do it, but I do like the thrill of the chase :chuckle:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Infomotive said:


> 11.74 @ 194k. 60 foot comes down to weight transfer more than anything else but those 18s wont help and as rob said throw same stock suspension in, although your 60s are already pretty good. Good luck with it.
> Jason.


Nice one Jason, top man  There's my 1st target time then


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Cliff seriously dude you can't leave Skyline world ... you know you'll miss it once its gone!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Just get on with it man. Car is tops for what it can do already and now with that slimmer spilter I brought you it must have a 10 in it easy. Hahaha. Lol

Take all that areo stuff off and give it a go


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

You could sell up, but what would you buy? Evo?, its just as addictive trust me !


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Cliff seriously dude you can't leave Skyline world ... you know you'll miss it once its gone!


Well first up, my wife has blocked the move, apparently she "loves" my car and "nothing else compares to a Skyline" :chuckle: But, me myself, I feel I need a change, fancy going back into the Evo world for another dabble with a different shape. 
2 years in the same state of tune, considering I like to compete and chase times, is very hard to do, it feels like everyone around me is over-taking me, going faster and leaving me way behind, hence the need for change. 
I'm just frustrated with life right now and have only actually driven my Skyline twice since last July due to wifes health, work and money!!!!!!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Madden said:


> Just get on with it man. Car is tops for what it can do already and now with that slimmer spilter I brought you it must have a 10 in it easy. Hahaha. Lol
> 
> Take all that areo stuff off and give it a go


All the aero stuff will come off for the runs Jay, then I'll beat your ass down the strip


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Jimbostir said:


> You could sell up, but what would you buy? Evo?, its just as addictive trust me !


Yeah, a VII or VIII. I thought about a VI, but already been there before.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

[email protected] in Australia 11.57 @ 117.89mph (1.71 60ft, ½ track - 7.41 sec / 94mph)

http://www.fullboost.com.au/feature_car.php?storyId=453&p=1

That car blew up not long after that article. 

Here in the states one R32 on stock turbos did :

[email protected] mph with 1.5 bar of boost. Can't find the dyno chart and the time slip. I have them somewhere. 

With stock turbos its not "if" they let go, but "when" they let go.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

See Cliff your car is real good mate.

If it takes an R32 in the states 1.5 bar to run a [email protected] mph then you are doing very well at 1 bar running 11.76


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

excellent thread gives me somthing to aim for when i head to york or the pod,will be happy with a low 12 though 

will be running similar spec to you,


----------



## godzukid_gtr33 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mi Gtr R33 do a ''STOCK TURBO'' only, Not NOS [email protected] 60FT 1.63,
i have a power Fc, clucth, cams, JUN oil pump, Nismo Fuel Pump and intecooler only this perfomance parts have in mi car....The turbo are STOCK TURBO


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

tyndago said:


> [email protected] in Australia 11.57 @ 117.89mph (1.71 60ft, ½ track - 7.41 sec / 94mph)
> 
> http://www.fullboost.com.au/feature_car.php?storyId=453&p=1
> 
> ...


11.57 might be a bridge too far, unless I go kamikaze with 1.5 bar too  :bowdown1: But seeing that 11.81 with 1.5 bar has really made me feel proud I have to say


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

godzukid_gtr33 said:


> Mi Gtr R33 do a ''STOCK TURBO'' only, Not NOS [email protected] 60FT 1.63,
> i have a power Fc, clucth, cams and intecooler only this perfomance parts have in mi car....


Running what bar of boost out of interest?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

markpriorgts-t said:


> excellent thread gives me somthing to aim for when i head to york or the pod,will be happy with a low 12 though
> 
> will be running similar spec to you,


You can always give me a shout when you're heading down and we can meet up at the pod


----------



## godzukid_gtr33 (Jan 15, 2008)

Cliff J said:


> Running what bar of boost out of interest?



1.5 bar Radial Tire... [email protected] 60FT 1.63 


Mi car in mi country is the 4 nissan more faster here, and the first nissan in to do this time a Stock Turbo....

Here you have the records #4 -Shasky Taveras....

http://www.razine.com/modules.php?n...&t=94182&sid=d78ee87c35d0e334913cbb2515ff84cf


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

1.5 bar as well!!!  Another kamikaze Skyline owner!!!!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Cliff J said:


> 11.57 might be a bridge too far, unless I go kamikaze with 1.5 bar too  :bowdown1: But seeing that 11.81 with 1.5 bar has really made me feel proud I have to say


Well drag racing is all about traction. Traction then power. 

Traction is time
Power and weight is mph.

Time is also related to shift speed, and running a car though its power band to gain maximum time, and not wasting time. 

I would say 116 mph is good for a stripped car running 1 bar. The rule of thumb is 100 lbs = 0.1 = 1 mph. Maybe. Not really, but anyway thats the rule of thumb. Also 10 hp =0.1 = 1 mph. 

Alex's car that ran the 11.81 @ 120.9 mph was nearly 5 mph faster, or about 50 more hp. 0.5 bar = about 50 hp-60 hp. 

I think in theory, if you ran big boost in your car, and picked up 3-4 mph then you could drop your time to the 11.30 -11.40 range.

I don't see a car going 10's on stock turbos unless it was spraying, really light, on slicks, or 2.0 bar. The turbos might survive a pass. They more likely would not.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I think this is where I get out-classed on a £0 budget sadly. I can't afford to push my turbos, and potentially my engine, beyond where I already am. If I had the spare cash, then I'd go all out, push the turbos until they break, get as close as possible to a 10, but that for me is just a fantasy dreamland. 
I'll aim myself to find an 11.6 run this year, maybe touching the boost up a little if I feel I can achieve a good time on the day after feeling the track conditions and how the car's performing


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Cliff J said:


> I'll aim myself to find an 11.6 run this year, maybe touching the boost up a little if I feel I can achieve a good time on the day after feeling the track conditions and how the car's performing


What was your 60 foot on the 11.7 run ? 

I have a few tricks to try, if you are gangster enough.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

This is my 11.76 run data......

0-60 Ft: 1.640 
330 Ft : 4.820 
1/8 Mile: 7.510 
1/8 MPH: 92.72 
1000 Foot: 9.750 
¼ Mile: 11.7655 
¼ Mile mph: 116.27


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

*Rewind.........*

.....Cliff your doing yourself an injustice mate....

When you asked what times others are running on stock turbo's you should of added :
...and stock injectors
...and stock cams...

in my mind that is a stock engine, irrespective of what ecu, induction, exhaust mani's, elbows etc is being used.

11.76 with your setup is incredible:bowdown1:....that baby is making at least 450 hp atf with STOCK parts ! and you can drive the bloody thing !
So lets start again..anybody run faster than a 11.76 on my definition of stock ?.........................Cliff, i'm still 6 tenth's away from you, so a long way to go still. 

Lee.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Cliff, 
as per yesterday I spoke to him. My bad. The turbos had been fitted with steel shafts. The boost was standard pressure, but the turbos wernt exactly standard.


----------



## godzukid_gtr33 (Jan 15, 2008)

Cliff J said:


> 1.5 bar as well!!!  Another kamikaze Skyline owner!!!!


CLIFF J Here you have the video when mi car do in the track a stock turbo this time [email protected] 60ft 1.63, this car give a suprises with the 60ft 1.63is amazing...!a radial tire...


http://www.razine.com/diversos/descargas/calentones_2008/miercoles_21_mayo/r33_valentin.mpg


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

TJB said:


> .....Cliff your doing yourself an injustice mate....
> 
> When you asked what times others are running on stock turbo's you should of added :
> ...and stock injectors
> ...


Lee, thanks for your very generous reply :bowdown1:
I was maybe a little naive thinking that people generally respected the 1 bar rule on these turbos and hadn't even considered anyone would be running them over 450bhp, which I thought was their ultimate useable max!!! :nervous:  
It does appear my times are pretty amazing considering the boost and lack of engine mods, now it's got me thinking about what I could achieve with another 100bhp :chuckle: :runaway:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Jimbostir said:


> Cliff,
> as per yesterday I spoke to him. My bad. The turbos had been fitted with steel shafts. The boost was standard pressure, but the turbos wernt exactly standard.


Great news for me of course  Thanks for finding out


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

godzukid_gtr33 said:


> CLIFF J Here you have the video when mi car do in the track a stock turbo this time [email protected] 60ft 1.63, this car give a suprises with the 60ft 1.63is amazing...!a radial tire...


That launch was fantastic, and very straight too :bowdown1:

Just a question in all seriousness, do you not worry about the turbos at 1.5 bar, or your engine that could suffer as a result of them failing?


----------



## godzukid_gtr33 (Jan 15, 2008)

Cliff J said:


> That launch was fantastic, and very straight too :bowdown1:
> 
> Just a question in all seriousness, do you not worry about the turbos at 1.5 bar, or your engine that could suffer as a result of them failing?



Thanks Cliff J for your preoccupation to near my 1,5 turbos to bar, I that they to the maximum powerd, but my time to the 1/4 of mile with those turbos is constant from 11.45 to 11.5, If you put a good gasoline and have a good tunning you gonna be a right and you don't loose your engine and turbos too; at the moment I am going to make a change of those turbos of gtr r33 to those of gtr r34, this turbo are more powerful and agresive, I aspire to lower of time in this year ....... i gonna change only for to get more powerd, mi turbos of mi gtr r33 are good, but i wanna more powerd for to lower the time........


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Cliff its called BALLS OUT or go hard or go home :chuckle:


----------



## godzukid_gtr33 (Jan 15, 2008)

Madden said:


> Cliff its called BALLS OUT or go hard or go home :chuckle:




what do you wanna mean with this...?

OO Skyline OO


----------



## Pontio (Jun 4, 2009)

if the turbos have been rebuilt with steel internals it is quite common for ppl to run them up to 1.4 bar, i am running 1.35 bar and have [email protected] will quartermile later this year though.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

> =godzukid_gtr33;1238666]what do you wanna mean with this...?


Give no mercy. Kill it  Flat out


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

The question then for Godzukid GTR33, is.... are they steel internal turbos or ceramic?


----------



## godzukid_gtr33 (Jan 15, 2008)

Cliff J said:


> The question then for Godzukid GTR33, is.... are they steel internal turbos or ceramic?



Internal are Ceramic....OOSkylineOO


----------



## godzukid_gtr33 (Jan 15, 2008)

Madden said:


> Give no mercy. Kill it  Flat out




Okey, OOSkylineOO


----------



## godzukid_gtr33 (Jan 15, 2008)

ohhh


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

One of Yodas mates ran 11.6 on a standard engine / turbos /chipped ecu and tolly
No other mods


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you know what sort of boost he was putting through the ceramics Glenn? Or was it another deathwish Skyline running insane boost levels?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Not sure, Yoda cant remember but I would guess 1.3 bar.
The engine did blow up eventually but I think it was oil pump failure, from excessive revs.
But I know it did snap the exhaust wheel off one of the blowers at the same time ..
It was a good effort ...


----------



## Strudel (Mar 18, 2010)

You guys got such nice timing!

I wish I'm a better dragger than I am.

My first time at the track and did 4 runs. Only manage 13.5s with my stock N1 (tuned, 16psi and catback, 250awkw).


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

so the time to beat is 11.45  

i havent had a chance to go to the 1/4 mile yet with my R32 GT-R since its winter here but i wanna see what the stock turbos can do when the track opens and maybe add a 75 shot also. Only comparison i have had to what it could run is that i ran a 11s @ 119 mph camaro from a 40mph roll and beat him twice even gave him the jump, i was pretty surprised. But i know you cant take that too much into an account. But i hope for some 11´s this summer, maybe the colder Icelandic weather will help and the track is at sealevel 

i know a couple stock twinturbo Supras that ran 10s and one of my friends ran [email protected](no NOS) and [email protected] with nitrous in his stocktwinturbo 6spd Supra weighing 3720 lbs


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

What sort of boost level are you going to run through your ceramic turbos then to try and achieve that 11.45?


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

Cliff J said:


> What sort of boost level are you going to run through your ceramic turbos then to try and achieve that 11.45?


im not saying i will achieve that but its nice to have something to aim for this summer  im just hoping for some 11s to begin with that would be awesome. But i plan on just starting of slow at 1 bar and working my way up to 1.4 bar 

its a R32 GT-R and has no A/C 

specs
. Kakimoto full exhaust system
. Exedy Twin plate clutch
. Greddy FMIC and pipes
. HKS EVC 5 Boost controller
. Zeitronix Wideband + EGT
. HKS intake with apexi filters 
. Full Roll cage
. Apexi coil-overs
. Volk racing 17x9" wheels 

and going to add a 75 shot and maybe Rush racing antilag launch control(but might not use it until i upgrade to some GT2860R-5s) 
or atleast thats the plan  hey it could all go wrong like in my Supra lol had some clutch problems and ran a [email protected] , damn RPS pressure plate  

but doesnt the R32 GT-R weigh 3146 lbs stock vs 3400 lbs for the R33 GT-R ?


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

To be honest, a R32-R34 GTR running into the 11's with stock turbos shows the car is punching well above its weight. What more can you want from 320 - 330 at the wheels for a healthy stage 1 GTR?

11.7 is a very good time and costs alot in upgrades and tuning to beat.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Strudel said:


> You guys got such nice timing!
> 
> I wish I'm a better dragger than I am.
> 
> My first time at the track and did 4 runs. Only manage 13.5s with my stock N1 (tuned, 16psi and catback, 250awkw).


To better understand ET (elapsed times) you need to have 3 pieces to fully understand/explain.

60 foot time
ET
and MPH or Km/Hr

The 60 foot time is how well you get off the line, and about 0.06 of a second there is about 0.1 at the top of the track. AKA a 1.6 second 60 foot time will be about 0.2 faster than a 1.7 second 60 foot time. 

ET is in direct relation to 60 foot time, and how the car goes down the track

MPH is in relation to how much power and how much the car weighs. Its not quiet as direct as you see some drift if some cars hook well(less wheelspin), or have some wackiness with gear ratios and power curves.


----------



## Nurburg Kid (Aug 14, 2007)

wow some really great times in here keep it up people!


----------



## Strudel (Mar 18, 2010)

tyndago said:


> To better understand ET (elapsed times) you need to have 3 pieces to fully understand/explain.
> 
> 60 foot time
> ET
> ...


Good explanation. Heres the detail on the slip I've got. Hope I'm not hijacking the thread. Just wanna get some advice from you guys on how to do it better since everyone's been telling me I should be at least mid 12s with what I'm running.

RT 0.59
60' 1.929
330 5.681
1/8 8.803
MPH 79.74
km/h 128.34
1000 11.37
1/4 13.55
MPH 102.06
km/h 164.25

I was reving to around 7500rpm and dumping the clutch when launching. Should I be releasing the clutch slower? Also I took a while before shifting to 2nd gear (when reaching limiter), should I shift earlier (what rpm?)? Cheers.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Your 0-60ft is 3/10ths of a second slower than mine for a start, find a 1.6 and you'll knock half a second off your 1/4 mile time. I play with tyre pressures and suspension to help with the launch. I use around 16psi in the rear tyres and set the rear coilovers to the softest setting. 
You need to change as quick as you can through every gear. Some people dump the clutch on launch but I feed it in quickly, not sidestep. My launch rpm is around 6300, but that depends on the track and how it feels, might be more or less depending on the day.


----------



## Strudel (Mar 18, 2010)

Cliff J said:


> Your 0-60ft is 3/10ths of a second slower than mine for a start, find a 1.6 and you'll knock half a second off your 1/4 mile time. I play with tyre pressures and suspension to help with the launch. I use around 16psi in the rear tyres and set the rear coilovers to the softest setting.
> You need to change as quick as you can through every gear. Some people dump the clutch on launch but I feed it in quickly, not sidestep. My launch rpm is around 6300, but that depends on the track and how it feels, might be more or less depending on the day.


Thanks for the advice. My tires were all on 30psi from memory. Running 285/35/18 RE050A all round and running stock suspension if that helps interpretating the time. I'll try the slower launch next time instead of dumping it. But being my first time on the track, it was quite fun.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Stock suspension will be better than my set-up. Get those tyres down, way too high at 30psi  The biggest thing you can do though..... practice  Just spending more time launching and getting better at quick shifting will gain you time along the way too 

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Strudel (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for that. I'll post something up when I do go to the drag again (dont really like the idea of launching since I'm still running stock clutch!)


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Strudel said:


> Good explanation. Heres the detail on the slip I've got. Hope I'm not hijacking the thread. Just wanna get some advice from you guys on how to do it better since everyone's been telling me I should be at least mid 12s with what I'm running.
> 
> RT 0.59
> 60' 1.929
> ...


Your 60 foot sucks. You have a low 13 second pass with a better 60 foot. A GT-R thats working correctly should 60 foot in the 1.7-1.8 range easily. 1.6 if its really working. 

So the question is, why is it getting that time ? Wheel spin ? Bad transfercase clutch ? I have seen a lot of older cars with loose transfer clutches, and they spin a lot off the line. 

If neither of those, your technique might want some changing. Some cars that have soft suspension, and a sticky tire will handle the clutch dump well, and hook. However what works for me most of the time is a clutch slip. Around 6500 rpms and easing the clutch out. The number depends on the car, the track, the tires , and suspension. 

Don't worry about reaction time. Go when you are ready when you are testing and tuning. The reaction time comes with practice, and putting more things on your plate makes you make mistakes. 

102 mph in the quarter is a little on the weak side too. A stock car will do around that. Every 1 mph is about 0.1 also, but again, the relationship is a little screwy. I would think that I would see 105-108 mph with what you have.


----------



## Strudel (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe its the technique seeing that is my first time dragging and its my first car (not saying I've never driven before).

Thanks for all the advice and I'll keep all that in mind the next time I try.


----------



## RH9 (Jun 8, 2003)

Geez Glenn thats going back a few years now.

I was cheating a bit by running a 105 octane homebrew fuel which allowed for some nice ignition tables so I could run the 1.3 bar and not have detonation.

-stock engine, turbo's, dump pipes (elbows), injectors.
-single plate clutch
-RSR front pipes
-Trust TR exhaust (no cat)
-EVC III @ 1.3 bar
-HKS pod filters
-1460kgs with driver (1380kg without) - had a few items removed for weight reduction.

Anyway was 11.64 @ 196kph.

As Glenn said she expired the very next week when the oil pump broke, seized rear turbo, lost the wheel and ingested it back into the rear 3 cylinders. Expensive lesson there.

Dont risk it unless you have a spare motor available 

Car was reliable on 1.2 bar which netted consistent 11.7's @ 195kph so i'd say that boost is the "safe" max.


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Cliff here is all the info ive seen posted, would be nice to try and keep track of the top 10-20 quickest/fastest times on stock turbos, the more info the better. Nice to have something to aim for this summer  

i know there must be more guys that have ran low 12s at least ? 



1. R32 [email protected] / *XKLABA (SAU)* / 1.71 60ft
stock ceramic turbos 
ces dumps 
turbo back exhaust
twin plate clutch
apex'i power intake, PFC , z 32 AFM's
standard intercooler, standard injectors, standard cams, cam gears, spilt fire coils
HKS EVC @ 19 psi = 290.1 rwkw
Shell V-power

2. R33 [email protected] / *godzukid_gtr33* / 1.63 60ft
stock ceramic turbos
power Fc, clutch, cams, JUN oil pump Nismo Fuel Pump and intercooler

3. [email protected] in Australia (1.71 60ft, ½ track - 7.41 sec / 94mph)
240 rwkw

4. R32 [email protected] / *RH9*
-stock engine, turbo's, dump pipes (elbows), injectors.
-single plate clutch
-RSR front pipes
-HKS cam gears dialed in for torque
-Trust TR 90mm exhaust (no cat)
-EVC III @ 1.3 bar
-HKS pod filters
-1460kgs with driver (1380kg without) - had a few items removed for weight reduction.
105 octane

5. R32 [email protected] / *Eddie*
pump fuel
stock ceramic turbos / stock head / stock cams
Link G4 plugin tuned by infomotive.
720cc injectors.
road tires

6. R33 [email protected] / *Cliff J */ 1.64 60ft
Standard ceramic turbos - running 1 bar
Standard cams
Standard 444 injectors
HKS EVC V boost controller
Blitz induction
Exedy twin plate clutch
Apexi Power FC - mapped by Abbey motorsport
R888 tyres (285/30/18)

7. R32 [email protected] mph / United States
with 1.5 bar of boost

8. R32 [email protected] /* N I B (SAU)*
stock R33 Turbos
Wolf ECU
Bigger cooler kit
Apexi exhaust with stock dumps
Nismo clutch
338rwhp

9. R32 12.5 / *Adam Kindness*
standard turbos 0.9 bar


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Almost 3 years ago a guy on the SAU forums (XKLABA) ran an [email protected] and an [email protected] using stock ceramic turbos and making 290rwkw:

Nsw Sau 1/4mile Pb's - Skylines Australia


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

NXTIME said:


> Almost 3 years ago a guy on the SAU forums (XKLABA) ran an [email protected] and an [email protected] using stock ceramic turbos and making 290rwkw:
> 
> Nsw Sau 1/4mile Pb's - Skylines Australia


ok ive edited my post 
thats a great time and im very impressed with the trap speed. Do know more about his setup what mods and weight ?


Edit: found a thread on SAU and saw his mods


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

I guess we have some ground to gain on the Stock twinturbo Supra guys but these are all US Spec Supras which came with Steel internal Turbos. I just hope to get my R32 GTR into the 11s  

but here is an example of the list on Supraforums of what the Stock Twinturbo Supras have run. This is not the full list just an example.
Auto No nitrous / Auto+nitrous / 6 speed No nitrous / 6 speed+nitrous

*Auto Supras - No Nitrous*
1. 10.59 @ 130.0 – Snap 3100lbs BPU++++++++
2. 10.75 @ 126.87 - Snap Stock Auto No Nitrous 3800 Stall J spec Cams BPU+++++++++ 3150lbs
3. 10.88 @ 122 - HotSoup
4. 10.96 @ 123.97 - bikiniracer - Anna C. 3800 stall/BL tranny/BPU/Mickey Thompson DRs
5. 10.98 @ 124.93 - John H - Stock twin setup @ 18psi / no nitrous / drag radials / full weight
6. 11.12 @ 121.98 - Erik Doer 1.555 60ft built BL auto 3900 stall, 18 inch drag radials stock twins, stock fuel system, motor and intake manifold

*Auto Supras - With Nitrous*
1. 10.62 @ 127 - HotSoup
2. 10.979 @ 121.98 - Amar BPU+ BL Tranny, 3800 PI Stall, 75 shot

*6-Speed - Without nitrous*
1. 11.01 @ 125.9 TurboMatt: Greddy 4 row, HKS Carbon Ti, 3" downpipe, RPS clutch, Findanza cam gears (-4 ex), HKS filter, ET Streets, 104/116 fuel mix
2. 11.10 @ 125 drift_tt_23 - bpu mods exhaust,intake,afc,avc-r,trd clutch,stock maf, fmic
3. 11.22 @ 126.2 TT_6SPD_95 - BPU++++. *3720 lbs*
4. 11.23 @ 125 - Nero Deliwala
5. 11.30 @ 124.8 Ex5.0 - VPC(Zero'd) RMM DP/HKS Ti Spearco FMIC Profec B 19 psi HKS SMF air filter B+M Shifter ET streets 26x10.5-16 NA rims, CCW fronts 100 octane, reset ECU, no headlight TRD single disc

*6-Speed - With nitrous*
1. 10.8 @ 128 twofivebar - rps clutch, vpc, nos
2. 10.90 @ 128 TT_6SPD_95 - BPU/AFC/VPC/FMIC/ET STREETS/NOS *3720 lbs*
3. 10.93 @ 124 Stephen Jessie 6.90 1/8th, 1.48 60ft, 6speed, 75-shot
4. 11.276 @ 128.58 Team Toyota - K&N drop in filter downpipe exhaust hks evc direct port nitrous hks fuel pump fuel dampener bypass ngk plugs 100 octane on 275-40-17 bfg drag radials on stock wheels


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Any estimates of whp needed to get into the tens on a stripped 32....


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

SupraT71 said:


> I guess we have some ground to gain on the Stock twinturbo Supra guys but these are all US Spec Supras which came with Steel internal Turbos. I just hope to get my R32 GTR into the 11s
> 
> but here is an example of the list on Supraforums of what the Stock Twinturbo Supras have run. This is not the full list just an example.
> Auto No nitrous / Auto+nitrous / 6 speed No nitrous / 6 speed+nitrous
> ...



i cant understand these times jamie p on mk1vsupranet has 800 odd bhp and is doing 1/4 in 10.5 i think, or are these set up for drag rather than fast road / track ie soft suspension etc ?


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

scoooby slayer said:


> i cant understand these times jamie p on mk1vsupranet has 800 odd bhp and is doing 1/4 in 10.5 i think, or are these set up for drag rather than fast road / track ie soft suspension etc ?


well its hard to compare jamies run without knowing what kind of tires he used, and suspension. What did he trap ? and what was his 60ft ? was it on a well prepped track ?

not sure what kind of setup every car on that list has i know that some of the 6 speed cars there were in the 500+whp range with the stock twins 

here is a 800 whp full weight 6 speed supra using a stock long block and going 9.56 @ 144 mph on a well prepped track with 1.38 60ft , i think he even had stock suspension back when this run was made

YouTube - Darin's 94 Supra 9.56 pass


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Any estimates of whp needed to get into the tens on a stripped 32....


500 > 550


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

GT-R Glenn said:


> 500 > 550


Thanks Glenn, about what i thought.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll dig this thread up as I'm quite interested to see if theres anymore info or time for the 1/4 mile using 'stock turbo's'.

Am I guessing right that steel internal standard turbo's do not count for this? And at the same time what other mods are allowed?

I have a 1/4 time in my R32 GTR with standard steel turbo's in low 12's. (I'll post info up soon) but the rear turbo let go while on the strip! I'll be fitting some R34 turbo's in the next month or so and I think I could run a low 11 with the right launch!

Basically I ran either a 12.06s or a 12.20s with a 60ft of 2.12s or 2.40s (had a very close race with a nitrosed AX!). Now, I bogged on this run as the 60ft suggests, my other runs where 1.8s 60ft dead from memory but I was blowing my IC pipework off so didn't get a clean run.

Another rule of thumb is that for every 0.1s quick at the 60ft you will be o.2s quicker over the 1/4 mile. So in theory if I ran the 2.4s 60ft an do the maths to running a 1.8s 60ft, I could run a very low 11s 1/4 mile.

Anyway, I'm realy looking forward to getting the R32 back on the road, up a strip and on the track.

Baz


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Cliff ran a 11.76 I think might of been 11.74 in his white r33 on stock turbos.

Tib


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh if anyone has more times post them up, we also want the break down of the 1/4 mile and your spec.


----------



## XKLABA (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello people, first post :wavey: opcorn:

I have since ran an 11.13 @ 123 mph with a 1.59 60', but the tuner played with boost controller and it wouldn't hold the 19psi on the scramble, so I have lost trap speed

changes, removed AC from fire wall forward ( stopped working so out it went), removed tar from flour ( 9kgs not worth the effort) and a set of toyo TQs, awsome tyres gave me an instant 1.59 60' times, acl big end bearings and a cosworth head gasket


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

19psi is pushing the stock turbos to a point i woulndt be comfortable with personally.

im off to the strip on the 26th and 27th this month so we will see what i run and i will post my results

tib


----------

